# [Heisec] Hintertür in populären WordPress-Plug-ins



## Newsfeed (22 Juni 2011)

Wie die Backdoors in die Plug-ins gelangt sind, ist noch unklar. Sicherheitshalber haben die Betreiber von WordPress aber ein Passwort-Reset für alle Nutzer durchgeführt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------

